# [SOLVED] Problem with ATI CCC



## feygan (Oct 8, 2009)

Booted up my machine this evening and on windows starting up i get a message saying

"CCC:host application has stopped working"

I've tried removing all drivers and ATI applications and then isntalling the latest versions with no luck, along with removing the card and replacing to detect new hardware. (incase of a gpu fault)

Everything as far as graphics still works fine, it's just the CCC software refuses to start, either at system boot or by manually starting it myself. The details given in the error window are as follows.



> Description:
> Stopped working
> 
> Problem signature:
> ...


As for system details.
Windows vista 64 premium
Athlon 64 x2 6000+
4gig corsair ram (2x2gig)
ATI hd4850 1gig
Western digital green 1Tb

Any help offered would be appreciated, up until this eveining there was no issues with CCC and nothing new has been added or installed since this morning when everything worked perfectly.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Problem with ATI CCC*

I had a similar problem where the drivers and catalyst got stuck in an infinite loop and catalyst refused to install or start. Unfortunately the only way I fixed it was to reinstall windows.

However you can try a system restore to a point when it was working normally.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem with ATI CCC*

You could try installing it twice in a row, worked for me a couple of times.


----------



## feygan (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Problem with ATI CCC*

Last restore point was some time ago the card is working fine just not CCC yet when i install ATI tray tools i can tweek away happily with settings so using that instead and removed CCC. Thanks for the helps folks but can close this one now.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Problem with ATI CCC*

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.
Also CCC is not compatible on some systems from what I have read about ATI Catalyst Control Center.


----------

